# Star Wars in Concert: The World Tour



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Check it out.

One person's experience.

One review of this.

I will be attending the 6:00 p.m. show in Chicago on December 6th. Have YOU attended this performance yet? No, it's not about the _Star Wars_ movies; rather, it's about the _music_. Personally, if it wasn't for John Williams's amazing and memorable score from these 6 movies, I never would have learned to truly appreciate symphonic music; and with the world's greatest symphony orchestra, the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, in my backyard, that would have been a shame.

Many years ago I even went to Ravinia for the first and only time for one main reason: because John Williams was a guest conductor. Simply put, the man's brilliant. Responsible for the music behind so many famous movies, his creative mind is just awesome to behold.

So, I thank him for getting me truly interested in listening to symphonies of the world and the wonderful music they can produce. If you have a chance to go see this, please do so. A friend of mine in Houston saw it last month and said it was unbelievable--a site not for the eyes but for the ears. As he put it, "It was an audio orgasm."


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

My step-mother is performing in this tonight in Michigan. She's been pretty excited.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow! That's awesome, bro.

Is she a musician or a member of the chorus? Are you going to be able to attend the concert? If so, let us know how it is. I'm really looking forward to going next weekend.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

She's in the chorus. She sings soprano with a Detroit choral group that travels all over the world. I no longer live there, so won't be attending. I'll ask my dad about it tomorrow (he'll be there).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

How did she get chosen to participate? I'm assuming that this concert uses local people to comprise the chorus in each show. If so, that's got to be challenging having to quickly learn and rehearse for each brief stay in every venue.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

I believe her whole choir was selected.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Let me know how they liked it.


----------

